# Free pet sitting offered



## asiatravels888 (Feb 7, 2010)

Me and my wife are stationed in Rome for the next few months. I am a USA citizen consultant / writer and work from our apartment. We are both very mature and stable and would be open to pet sitting your small dog for persons who are going on holiday or travel. Up to 2 or 3 weeks. No charge. We just miss our little ones in the USA and would love the company in our apartment. We are located in Re Di Roma area and have a large terrace for your little one. email us if we can be of assistance. call us at 3337757919 or email at asiatravels888(at)yahoo(dot)com


----------



## shadowsky (May 3, 2010)

*Urgent*



asiatravels888 said:


> Me and my wife are stationed in Rome for the next few months. I am a USA citizen consultant / writer and work from our apartment. We are both very mature and stable and would be open to pet sitting your small dog for persons who are going on holiday or travel. Up to 2 or 3 weeks. No charge. We just miss our little ones in the USA and would love the company in our apartment. We are located in Re Di Roma area and have a large terrace for your little one. email us if we can be of assistance. call us at 3337757919 or email at asiatravels888(at)yahoo(dot)com


I will call you tonight - we have our fingers (and toes) crossed that you may be willing to help us!


----------

